# Best place to buy designer clowns?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anyone know a good place/breeder in and around Toronto? And can you provide a rough price for different styles? Thanks!


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

Vic/Swissguard has some of the best locally bred clownfish Ive seen.


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

WiredWeasel said:


> Vic/Swissguard has some of the best locally bred clownfish Ive seen.


Thanks! I messaged them, just waiting on a reply. Do they have a store or online website ?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

+1 for Vic....great guy and quality clowns. 

Vic's in the US right now if my FB feed is any indication....try him in a week or so.

z


----------

